# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Алекса Киев

## Игорёк

Пропала из онлайна около 3х недель назад. Ни в вконтакте ни в аське ни естественно на форуме ее нет. Писал в оффлайн - тишина.
 Кончать с собой она не собиралась. Более того успешно начала решать свои проблемы. Инет у нее и дома и на работе, так что техническая причина маловероятна.
Может с ней общался кто еще ? может она уехала куда-нибудь ? Есть у кого какая информация по этому поводу ?

----------


## Lawliet

> Пропала из онлайна около 3х недель назад. Ни в вконтакте ни в аське ни естественно на форуме ее нет. Писал в оффлайн - тишина.
>  Кончать с собой она не собиралась. Более того успешно начала решать свои проблемы. Инет у нее и дома и на работе, так что техническая причина маловероятна.
> Может с ней общался кто еще ? может она уехала куда-нибудь ? Есть у кого какая информация по этому поводу ?


 Что же, Игорёк, не думал ли ты, что человек не хочет больше пребывать в местом обществе? Возможно, она поняла, что здешнее "быдло" ей элементарно не интересно, а с тобой в контакте просто не хочет общаться? Стоит задуматься - почему некоторые достойные люди  здесь долго не задерживаются. Может стоит поискать причину в себе самом?..

----------


## Игорёк

> Что же, Игорёк, не думал ли ты, что человек не хочет больше пребывать в местом обществе? Возможно, она поняла, что здешнее "быдло" ей элементарно не интересно, а с тобой в контакте просто не хочет общаться? Стоит задуматься - почему некоторые достойные люди  здесь долго не задерживаются. Может стоит поискать причину в себе самом?..


 Маловероятно. Нормально мы общались. Небыло повода игнорировать. Да и непохоже на нее как-то. К томуже вконтакте видно когда человек он-лайн. Я не знаю можно ли отключать эту функцию, но зачем это делать ? достаточно просто удалить из друзей например, и было бы все понятно,или деликатно обьяснить причину. Вообщем говорю что тупо игнорить это не для неё. Есть еще одно предположение, что она сознательно решила не сидеть в инете (психологическое образование, будь оно неладно). Это более вероятно.

----------


## Каин

> Возможно, она поняла, что здешнее "быдло" ей элементарно не интересно,  Стоит задуматься - почему некоторые достойные люди  здесь долго не задерживаются.


 Эти слова говорят о том, что основная часть этого форума быдло, по сути эта цитата говорит о том, что независимый суицид форум не достоин внимания достойных людей, так как все здесь быдло.

Уважаемая Lawliet, вы считаете, что ..................... и многие другие, все быдла? И такие достойный люди как Вы,и как Эндер, которого вы имеете исключением в моем списке, конечно же намного выше духовно развиты, чем основная часть этого форума (кого я перечислил), которая на самом деле просто обыкновенное быдло.

Где вам ангелам опуститься до такой мрази, как человек!

Я здесь давно и сколько я уже читал здесь благодарностей в адрес этого форума, то есть в адрес пользователей форума! Человек  заходит пишет проблему и сколько он получает советов и утешений; Никто этим не обойден! Да пускай эти советы, утешения и переживания не значительны, но что бы эту незначительнотсь пользователей этого форума подводить под понятие "быдло"?!! Простите, но у меня на это просто нет слов. Я слышал многое (точнее очень мало по сравнению с основной частью), что здесь  меня возмущало, но это самое возмутительное, что я слышал за все время пребывания здесь.

Где нам ничтожным человечкам возвыситься до таких божественных созданий, как вы!

----------


## Sunset

*Каин* вы слишком драматизируете

----------


## Игорёк

А я соглашусь, уж больно грубое обобщение. Можно было написать "больные (или) заблудшие души", или "проблемные люди". Ни кто никого за уши не тянет. Человек зашел, посмотрел, написал, непонравилось - ушел. Таких больше чем тех кто остается. Я и сам уходил с нескольких форумов. Откуда - сразу, откуда - спустя небольшое время.

 По теме - Алекса начала общаться тут после прочтения тем, тоесть уже ознакомившись, и сделав выводы по поводу форума. Более того, благодаря этому она успешна начала действовать. Я не хочу сказать что форум перевернул ее мировозрение, он послужил пусть крошечным, незначительным, но стимулом, для определенных действий. А с учетом ее возраста и других обстоятельств, я например не верю что она будет тупо игнорировать, подписав всех под "быдло".. 
Я сам говорил что если решу свои проблемы - уйду отсюда. Но уйду не потому что считаю всех уродами, а потому что мне возможно повезет чуть больше, чем тем кто останется. И я скажу огромное спасибо всем кто помогал мне это время, сам того не подозревая. И если кто-то из форумчан проявит желание общаться, то буду только за. Мои виртуальные двери всегда открыты для гостей)

----------


## Эндер

> Эти слова говорят о том, что основная часть этого форума быдло, по сути эта цитата говорит о том, что независимый суицид форум не достоин внимания достойных людей, так как все здесь быдло.
> 
> Уважаемая Lawliet, вы считаете, что ..................... и многие другие, все быдла? И такие достойный люди как Вы,и как Эндер, которого вы имеете исключением в моем списке, конечно же намного выше духовно развиты, чем основная часть этого форума (кого я перечислил), которая на самом деле просто обыкновенное быдло.
> 
> Где вам ангелам опуститься до такой мрази, как человек!
> 
> Я здесь давно и сколько я уже читал здесь благодарностей в адрес этого форума, то есть в адрес пользователей форума! Человек  заходит пишет проблему и сколько он получает советов и утешений; Никто этим не обойден! Да пускай эти советы, утешения и переживания не значительны, но что бы эту незначительнотсь пользователей этого форума подводить под понятие "быдло"?!! Простите, но у меня на это просто нет слов. Я слышал многое (точнее очень мало по сравнению с основной частью), что здесь  меня возмущало, но это самое возмутительное, что я слышал за все время пребывания здесь.
> 
> Где нам ничтожным человечкам возвыситься до таких божественных созданий, как вы!


 Каин. Причина твоей злости вполне понятна, но... Не верна. А теперь думаю стоит многое объяснить. Потому что после прочитанного я не могу не выдать правду, дабы объяснить всем что слова Lawliet - Не слова Lawliet. Отмечу первый момент. Каин, помнишь мои слова в теме Джейн, которые ты воспринял как мои слова о моем уходе? На самом деле те слова меня попросила написать Мориабланда. Она хотела чтобы я написал двусмысленную фразу из которой следовало бы что Она - покончила с собой, как было там сказано "ушла". Как я понимаю она хотела увидеть реакцию других. Она отчего то думала что ВСЕ здесь будут над ней смеяться, мол наконец то она сдохла. Я убеждал её что это не так. НО. Она была абсолютно убеждена что ВСЕ на этом форуме - быдло и дегенераты. И хочу заметить я не преувеличиваю, а лишь цитирую её. У меня были свои причины для того, чтобы пойти на поводу её безумного желания, выставить её мертвой. В итоге я согласился, хотя заранее сказал ей, что из этого ничего хорошего не выйдет. Неожиданно от неё, да? Вы много не знаете. Затем я 10 минут назад прочел сообщение от Lawliet, следующего содержания : "Ха...не думала, что это случится - это как-то для моей логики необъяснимо... однако меня с форума Независимого прогнали)) Из-за того, как понимаю, что я выложила сообщение от Алёны. Мой здравый разум пошатан - её слова были восприняты как мои. Бред. На самом деле, даже не знаю, что это для меня значит...в голове как-то не укладывается." Думаю не стоит уточнять что Алена - это Мориабланда. ЭТИ слова были не словами Lawliet, а словами Мориабланды. Как вы видите сама она предпочитает ничего не говорить, а заставлять делать это других. Правда у меня были свои причины, чтобы пустить её ложь в свет, а вот зачем Lawliet сделала это, я не знаю. Думаю у нее тоже были свои причины, для того, чтобы выложить сюда слова, которые Мориабланда сама подготовила. НО. Все это слова Мориабланды. И теперь Каин, надеюсь ты понимаешь, что то, что ты сказал Lawliet, относится именно обладателю этих слов, а именно Мориабланде. Lawliet тут не при чем. Более того. Я ни разу не слышал от неё ни одного плохого слова в сторону кого либо из посетителей форума. В отличии от Мориабланды. Пишу я все это и выкладываю все карты лишь по той причине, что хочу чтобы вы поняли что Lawliet Абсолютно не при чем. Я так же отлично понимаю что эти слова так или иначе будут прочтены Мориабландой. Я даже уверен, что она давно создала здесь второй аккаунт, под другим ником. И несмотря на это, я все же не мог не сказать правду. Точно также я не намерен извиняться перед Мориабландой за то, что я все это рассказал. Одно дело когда используют меня. Другое, когда Lawliet. Надеюсь теперь Каин, да и остальные, вам всем понятно и с Lawliet сняты все подозрения в каком либо высокомерии к посетителям форума.

----------


## Каин

Я все понял. Быть добру! 
И на Мориабланду я не держу зла, она слишком критично относится к мнению о себе чужих людей, и это причиняет ей большую боль, что в свою очередь и спровоцировало подобные действия. У нее, действительно не маленькая проблема, и не стоит ее осуждать за такой проступок. Лично я сочувствую ей и хочу сказать, что невозможно всем угодить, тем более с не совсем стандартным мышлением и наверное, здесь нет человека, который многим бы нравился. Может кому-то ход Мориабланды покажется детской забавой, но я усматриваю в нем некую проблему психологического характера. Видно что человек мучается, а человеку испытывающему боль не до игр.

----------


## Игорёк

Эндер.
Когда я прочел твои слова, честно - забеспокоился, хотя сознательно понимал что тут есть какая-то интрига. Проверил просто - зашел вконтакт и увидел её он-лайн. Зная что вы общаетесь, сделал предположение, но не стал вмешиваться, не моё это дело, да и не особо интересно. Не помню писал я что-нибудь по этому поводу в теме "Джейн", но раз не помню, значит и незацепило.

Каин, +1
Это как в фильме "цЫпочка": 
-давайте составим список тех кто ненавидит Джессику?!
- хм, проще будет составить список тех кто ее любит ) 

Думаю это далеко не только к Мариабланде применимо)

----------

